
Gmail won't allow JavaScript file attachments starting February 13 - tambourine_man
http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/01/25/gmail-wont-allow-javascript-file-attachments-starting-february-13/
======
tambourine_man
I just lost a few good minutes resending the same email until I realized it is
working as intended, because of course, I don't use their terrible web
interface.

This kind of shit pisses me off to no end. Gmail (and Google, actually) is
getting more and more annoying by the day. This may be the last drop.

